# Where do you order coffee online for pressurised baskets?



## AlexR (Jul 16, 2020)

I am in Ireland and tried so far jjdarboven and 3fa.com When you buy they have a few grind options; Whole Beans, AeroPress, Fine (Espresso), French Press, Stovetop Pot etc

I tried Fine but it just clogs my dual wall basket and over extracts or can't even get they matter through. You can trick it and only tamp it slightly but that's quite hit and miss.

I ordered AeroPress but it seems like it's too coarse, shots come out underextracted. Which is super weird, maybe it's related to my other thread?

The only grind that works always is Lavazza Rossa(red pack). But I am tired of its taste. Looking for something new


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The pressurised baskets are for coffee ground as per Lavazza etc. Fine from a fresh roast bean supplier that also sells whole beans should be ok in standard baskets. French press may be ok in a pressurised basket. I've never tried it but Lavazza can be used like that so stands a good chance.

A light tamp is 10kg or so. Other than Sage's DB the razor tool can be used to set a sensible fill height or at least to check that it is. On the double a couple of grams less can be used. Too low and the puck finished up as a wet mess. More can be used but I only know how the BE behaves with that. It can be used to trim the ratio a bit as less can but there is less scope. 1/4g might be added each time. On a BE the puck would stick to the shower screen at some point and another 1/4g would prevent that. More and the grinds can't expand much and that will generally mess things up such as the machine choking and next to no coffee coming out.

1/10g scales for grinds are needed to get consistency. Forget scoops etc weigh the grinds into the portafilter.

No pressurised baskets don't wear out but if covered with brown coffee stains they need a thorough clean. A soak in mixed up Puly backflush powder will clean them up but may take a while. Sage did have a hole in the backflush disk which probably helped with that. If no hole make one with a pin.

They have supplied machines in the past that only come with pressurised baskets. All of their small machines appear to use the same size so some bought BE baskets for their machine.

I'd say standard baskets and espresso grind or french press and pressurised is you best option and don't get wrapped up in X grams grinds going in an 2X grams of coffee coming out is some time such as 30sec. Taste the stuff. Some beans especially commercial stuff might need a ratio of 4. Fresh roasted varies but it would be unusual to go over 3. Over 2 is pretty common. Ratio tends to have more effect than time. Time, well anything from 20 to 40 sec may be right on Sage's machines with pre infusion. Longer generally being favourite.

We used to use Rossa in a French press. Bought some beans and ground them and it was awful. Few beans and makes intended for french press work well this way but Lavazza do some larger pack of beans intended to be used by hotels etc in espresso machines. They can be ok but a grinder capable of working at least reasonably well on an espresso machine is needed. Forget the lower end stuff intended for beans and a french press etc. They don't produce an even enough grind.


----------

